# Stackmat pro



## mistressofnone (Dec 7, 2012)

hi, sorry to post another thread.. but i just can't find a post regarding timers and stackmat pro..

i have a stackmat pro, the cables, adaptors and everything.. but i can't connect it to cct, cst, prisma, anything! when i connect it to cst, i just hear a loud feedback thing and the display shows a (- - : - -) display. When i connect to cct, i just hear the noise again and it doesn't start.. It says that the timer is on but it doesn't start. And nothing happens with prisma..  help please


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2012)

mistressofnone said:


> hi, sorry to post another thread.. but i just can't find a post regarding timers and stackmat pro..
> 
> i have a stackmat pro, the cables, adaptors and everything.. but i can't connect it to cct, cst, prisma, anything! when i connect it to cst, i just hear a loud feedback thing and the display shows a (- - : - -) display. When i connect to cct, i just hear the noise again and it doesn't start.. It says that the timer is on but it doesn't start. And nothing happens with prisma..  help please



My stackmat pro works fine with CCT. It didn't seem to work with Prisma though.


----------



## mistressofnone (Dec 7, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> My stackmat pro works fine with CCT. It didn't seem to work with Prisma though.



how do you make it work with cct? any adjustments on the stackmat value, microphone volume, etc? and, do you you hear the feedback noise?


----------



## duxiaoan (Apr 8, 2013)

mistressofnone said:


> hi, sorry to post another thread.. but i just can't find a post regarding timers and stackmat pro..
> 
> i have a stackmat pro, the cables, adaptors and everything.. but i can't connect it to cct, cst, prisma, anything! when i connect it to cst, i just hear a loud feedback thing and the display shows a (- - : - -) display. When i connect to cct, i just hear the noise again and it doesn't start.. It says that the timer is on but it doesn't start. And nothing happens with prisma..  help please




Two years later, I got the same problem. Please, can someone help us!


----------



## jfly (Apr 8, 2013)

Does this help at all http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2998-CCT-Stackmat-Support-Help&p=806267#post806267?


----------



## duxiaoan (Apr 12, 2013)

jfly said:


> Does this help at all http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2998-CCT-Stackmat-Support-Help&p=806267#post806267?



Sorry, but it didn't work also. Can you help me? Do you use your stackmat pro with CCT or Prisma?


----------



## youSurname (Sep 18, 2015)

2 Year Bump! What Operating System are you using? I'm on Mac OS 10.9, and have a beta version of Prisma working with my stackmat pro. Works with CCT but not for CS Timer.


----------

